Ask HN: What is the most frustrating part about working as a contractor? - raykanani99
======
gpav
I particularly miss paid holidays, paid vacation (or PTO), and paid sick days.
I tell people that I only take off when the office is closed and they won't
allow me to work, because if I don't work, I don't get paid.

------
sharemywin
The assumption by employees that your making lots of money so you should be
held to some super high standard.

